# Doom Of The Shem



## yeremenko (Jan 8, 2009)

G,day I love this site. I live in Australia and we do not have Halloween here officially. But on the night we have donned our masks and gone out door knocking in search of blood. Kids love it too we got heaps, some kid threw an apple into some ones down pipe at one house. Ha Ha.
I have written a new science fiction horror novel called Doom Of The Shem.
Doom Of The Shem is a science fiction novel that incorporates the horror of military action with the unavoidable hostilities that occur when an alien species invade a planet in search of food. The barbarity of war is brought to light by the work achieved by the nurses and medical personnel of the planets inhabitants. While a full blown military action story emerges from an ensuing war that involves the whole planet. It is especially centered on a squad of the planets army forces, who fight the alien invaders.
doomoftheshem.blogspot.com


----------

